# I Just Had A Brilliant Idea Guys



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure this has already been thought of but....

I've been thinking ever since this genetics forum has popped up, that it would be wonderful to have a photo album of different patterns and colors. A great quick reference for those who don't know what this or that looks like. Also good for when we solve genetic "mysteries", we can just add them with what we decided to call them, so everyone can see from then on, without having to go through a lot of searching.
I figured photobucket would be the easiest and most common place to host our pictures, so I went ahead and made an account.
*Username: PigeonGenetics
Password: pigeontalk*

It's public and anyone can go in and add pictures. I'm making folders to keep it organized, but everyone can add more if they'd like. I figured it would be good to separate them into color groups like "red" or "blue" [it can be a bit more detailed, but I'm just making the basics]. *If you upload pictures, be sure to add it to the correct album [or make a new one] and add captions and titles to explain what it is, links back to the website you may have found it on, etc.* And one more thing I just found out, you can add sub-albums within albums, so make sure you go back the the main PigeonGenetics album before you add another, unless you DO want to add sub-albums.

And of course if no one likes the idea, I can always delete the account.
Just an idea! 


http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk32/PigeonGenetics/


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I am adding some pics atm but can u add the colours black and White idk how to


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay that's fine 
I was also going to suggest that people who aren't quite sure, can just add them to the main album like pigeonlower here is doing. Then someone more genetics literate can come in and match a name to the color, and perhaps move it to the correct folder.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm giving the Old Style Frills their own album, since they have certain names for the color/patterns.
Could definitely help, since I really get confused and forget the names of each color easily


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

oh okay because mose are white with another colour too so i didnt wanna add many to the folders.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's alright. Like I said, if you upload them to the main album instead of one of the colors, I or someone else should be able to name it and put it somewhere if you don't know where 
And I don't think you'll have to worry about adding too many. 
I'd just pick out my best pictures if I were you. All whites are white and all blacks are black, but I'm sure everyone would enjoy looking at all the birds regardless of the color.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Great Idea!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BECKEY, I realy see no need to set up a photo page with the colors. We have three great genetics sites that one can go to to see the color and other genetic info.BLUECHECK (FRANK MOSCA) one of our members has a great site .Then there is (RON HUNTLEY's) site ...and then there is (TOM BARNHART) www.barnhartlofts.com/ all these sites have photos and all these men are genetic experts.By going to the Barnhart site you can get to the other sites thru his links I fear if we were to set a genetics photo gallery that we would have some bickering.As has happend in a small way all ready. * .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I like the idea*

I don't see anything wrong with it and was going to start one of my own here on this site. I still may do so but I need to figure out the how to part of it. I'm having enough trouble just loading a single picture at a time.

It is possible that there would be some bickering over what is what and what it should be called. I can say the same thing when I go to other sites as I'm not so sure about all of their names for their birds. I can't say they are wrong but I have reason to question some and wonder if they are just including only what they know for sure. Some birds can be very complicated.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just thought it would be a nice place to have members put their personal birds photos, so we'd have more examples than just the ones on other websites. Just trying to find ways to help out


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I have visited those other sites mentioned, and as far as I'm concerned, the more pictures the better. I'm all for it, and in fact have often wished there was a collection like it here on PT. If some people want to argue over what's what, well that's up to them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Okay that's fine
> I was also going to suggest that people who aren't quite sure, can just add them to the main album like pigeonlower here is doing. Then someone more genetics literate can come in and match a name to the color, and perhaps move it to the correct folder.


Thats a great idea! I have some that I don't know the correct color. It would be a great reference tool! Thank you


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree it's a great reference tool...I think maybe an album or gallery there with the title "What Color is This?" would be a good idea?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I've been thinking about this for a while too*



TheSnipes said:


> I agree it's a great reference tool...I think maybe an album or gallery there with the title "What Color is This?" would be a good idea?


There is much confusion about even basic colors. I've had pigeons for nearly 50 years and still get confused and continue to learn. 

I've thought about this as well and it would be nice to post pics with the proper genetic term for the color as well as nicknames. I think it's important to list all the known names for any color that we show and this will help everyone to learn what it really is in the genetic sense.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*Just a few thoughts*

If you don't know the color/have questions, you can upload them to the album, then link them back here to ask. Like for example if I thought I had a recessive red but wasn't sure, I'd upload it to the album, take the link, and come here to ask what you guys think. Then once we decide on the right color, I'd give the picture the proper name in the album and move it where it needs to be.
This way we can still have plenty of discussion in the forum as well as use the album  And it might help keep the arguements down, because if we can't decide on a final name, we don't have to put it in the album as 'this' or 'that'.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sounds good to me*



MaryOfExeter said:


> If you don't know the color/have questions, you can upload them to the album, then link them back here to ask. Like for example if I thought I had a recessive red but wasn't sure, I'd upload it to the album, take the link, and come here to ask what you guys think. Then once we decide on the right color, I'd give the picture the proper name in the album and move it where it needs to be.
> This way we can still have plenty of discussion in the forum as well as use the album  And it might help keep the arguements down, because if we can't decide on a final name, we don't have to put it in the album as 'this' or 'that'.


Does this mean that you are taking charge of the album? That would be cool because I don't even know how to start one. I'll be happy to send photos to it, once I learn how.

How about we post the prospective photo here in the genetics forum, take a few votes as to the color and go with it if we can agree on what it should be. I suppose we could keep some open to interpretation and label them as mysteries as well. What do you think?

Are you sure you're only 14?

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> Are you sure you're only 14?
> 
> Bill


That's funny...........but I can assure you she's being honest.  Becky's a smart girl.......everyone who's met her around here is very impressed. Don't know if they told HER that or not, but plenty have told me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I added my Blue Grizzle young bird. 


http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk32/PigeonGenetics/Grizzle/BlueGrizzle2008YB.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> Does this mean that you are taking charge of the album? That would be cool because I don't even know how to start one. I'll be happy to send photos to it, once I learn how.
> 
> How about we post the prospective photo here in the genetics forum, take a few votes as to the color and go with it if we can agree on what it should be. I suppose we could keep some open to interpretation and label them as mysteries as well. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me. I guess I'll take most charge of the album since I'm pretty familiar with photobucket and working with pictures.

And yes unfortunately I am only 14. Luckily I turn 15 in two months!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's funny...........but I can assure you she's being honest.  Becky's a smart girl.......everyone who's met her around here is very impressed. Don't know if they told HER that or not, but plenty have told me.


Thank you! 



Lovebirds said:


> I added my Blue Grizzle young bird.
> 
> 
> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk32/PigeonGenetics/Grizzle/BlueGrizzle2008YB.jpg


Beautiful grizzle there. I've had more grizzles this year than ever, most of which came from your birds. The only bad thing is...they're all starting to look the same! Get's just about as confusing as a loft full of identical blue bars.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

im 14 too but i think im older then you mary by a few days


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Becky*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I guess I'll take most charge of the album since I'm pretty familiar with photobucket and working with pictures.
> 
> And yes unfortunately I am only 14. Luckily I turn 15 in two months!


I was pretty much kidding about the age thing as I trust you. You just seem to have more of a purpose and direction than many at your age. That's a good thing. You are obviously a bright young lady.

I can remember when I was 15 and I was raising pigeons, doves, pheasants, ducks, geese, chickens, turkeys and probably some other critters. That was 40 years ago. I still have pigeons and a few doves.

Thanks for being the young lady who you are and for taking an interest in something that many would not.

Bill


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

it's a good plan, so is there an 'undetermined' album to place a picture in till it's pretty sure where to put the example? Or do we just add them to the main one? I have LOTS of "undetermined's"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becky and all ..

Becky, I am so glad that you are being recognized as the knowledgeable young person that you are .. You deserve it!

I think your idea is just fine and wish you much success in getting this project completed. If you would care to have another one (or anyone here on Pigeon-Talk), then I would like to see pictures of ALL the various breeds of pigeons in one place. The Arizona Pigeon Club has a lot of them, we have some here in our P-T Gallery, and there are tons of sites on the interent, BUT NOWHERE THAT HAS ALL OF THEM ..

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Another great idea Terry.  It will be a very useful resource indeed!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very interesting idea that I think would be very helpful, Becky!

I remember receiving information from Cornell about their Project PigeonWatch. They wanted to know about pigeon colors (morphs) and what colors were attracted to each other.

According to their literature, they only mentioned SEVEN basic colors to record. BUT, they did mention that pigeon fanciers has a LOT more names! 

I can sure see why they decided on some "basics!"

One can get sooooo confused. 

Best of everything

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> it's a good plan, so is there an 'undetermined' album to place a picture in till it's pretty sure where to put the example? Or do we just add them to the main one? I have LOTS of "undetermined's"


The undetermined ones are probably best to put in the main one.


Terry, that is a good idea. I've also wished there was one place with at least one picture of every breed. A lot of websites have tried, but most of them gave up.
I could make another album just for breeds if you'd like and everyone could add what they can to it. The common ones will be easy, like rollers, homers, and fantails...but when it gets down to the european and asian breeds...then it gets tricky. A lot of those highflier looking breeds have some strange names, but I know there's people here at PT who know their stuff.
I'm thinking if I make an album, have a separate folder for each letter to make it more easy to navigate? With all our members here and our handy search engines, we could have the best and most modern pigeon breed gallery around  Especially good for those not fortunate enough to own a copy of the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Why not put the undetermined ones here?*



MaryOfExeter said:


> The undetermined ones are probably best to put in the main one.
> 
> 
> Terry, that is a good idea. I've also wished there was one place with at least one picture of every breed. A lot of websites have tried, but most of them gave up.
> ...


We'll try to figure out what they are and if we do, they can become examples of one thing or another. There are likely to be ones that no one can positively indentify and we can leave them as undetermined until someone who knows more than we do comes along.

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The undetermined ones are probably best to put in the main one.
> 
> 
> Terry, that is a good idea. I've also wished there was one place with at least one picture of every breed. A lot of websites have tried, but most of them gave up.
> ...


Some breeds are hard to find pictures of. As several breeds are not represented well in the show and breeding area. Rare breeds really are not rare they just have less interest. and so less are seen around


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill, that's what I was thinking of earlier. Any undetermined ones should be posted here to ask first.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It is a bit confusing to have questioned ones here first, since the photobucket gallery is located elsewhere. ANyway, we need a thread then, something like "undetermined color"?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*That's what I think as well*

If people just post the unknowns here in the genetic forum, we can try to sort them out and put names to the faces.

I am going to keep posting pics of what I have and what I know but I don't know how to get them to the gallery. I'm hoping that the more computer savvy folks can take care of that.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I just found your post*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Bill, that's what I was thinking of earlier. Any undetermined ones should be posted here to ask first.


As to all breeds, maybe that could be it's own gallery and colors in a separate one, otherwise I think it's going to be too confusing. What do you think?

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I wanted to get some approval on the idea first, then I'd make a completely separate photobucket account for breeds only.
Since it seems like everyone's for it, I'll make one now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, it's finished and ready for uploading! 
*
Username: PigeonBreeds
Password: pigeontalk*


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Well, aren't you the efficient one*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Alright, it's finished and ready for uploading!
> *
> Username: PigeonBreeds
> Password: pigeontalk*


I have only one breed to contribute.

Where are we doing our color gallery?

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I made the undetermined thread here - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/undetermined-colors-27722.html#post290910

The galleries and albums here at PT seem confusing and have a lot of problems, so I think having the undetermineds in a thread would be somewhat easier for everyone.

I'm pretty sure I forgot to post the links to the two photobucket galleries.

Colors - http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk32/PigeonGenetics/
Breeds - http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm220/PigeonBreeds/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I made the undetermined thread here - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/undetermined-colors-27722.html#post290910
> 
> The galleries and albums here at PT seem confusing and have a lot of problems, so I think having the undetermineds in a thread would be somewhat easier for everyone.
> 
> ...


Hi Becky,

The second link for Breeds asks you to login.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, forgot to change it to public.
Now you can see it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ah, forgot to change it to public.
> Now you can see it


Thanks! It's working now.

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Becky,

I think that the albums are a very good idea.  A good reference for anyone with any questions on colors. I've already posted quite a few.
Thanks again Becky.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Becky Especially ..*

I asked on the LAPC (Los Angeles Pigeon Club) site if anyone there would be willing to help with Becky's project(s) with regard to supplying pictures and possibly offering advice/information. For those who might not know, the LAPC does the huge Pageant of Pigeons each year .. an awesome pigeon show. A gentleman by the name of Layne Gardner takes most of the "official" LAPC photos of the events and the birds and does the show catalog, which is to die for .. lots of color pictures of the show and the birds. Anyway, Layne said he would be willing to help as long as this is not and does not become a commercial project. I assured him that this would not be the case.

Becky, if you would like to seek the assistance of Mr. Gardner, he would be happy to "talk" to you. Let me know if it's OK to send him your e-mail address. He is going to be out of town for about two weeks, but I'm sure he would be willing to "talk" to you when he gets back home. 

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*One more thing that just came to mind...*

I was thinking of any ways I could improve the way the two galleries are set up (although with an image hosting site like photobucket, you don't have much to work with)...and the more specific organization of the Pigeon Breeds gallery came to mind. I was going to upload a picture of my Indian Fantails, when I thought...should I file them under F or I?

I asked my dad and we agreed it would be best to file birds like these, by their second name like in a normal encyclopedia.
Like for example, you'd put Indian Fantails in the "F" folder as "Fantail, Indian" as well as Americans as "Fantail, American". Put all the rollers in the R folder, tumblers under T, etc. You get the idea 

Just wanted to add that to make things as easy as possible.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That makes good sense, Becky.


----------

